# Free range anyone



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Recently I've got a free range chicken come around my place quite often. So I decided to make it dinner. It was a healthy hyper chicken, that would run like he-l if someone came close to it, a healthy chicken. So I waited for dusk for it to calm down. When the time came I took my catty and some .38cal leadballs. If the .38's could kill the 8mm hex-nuts would kill it deader. When I saw that the hen had calm down, I slowly approached it, and when I was with 5yards I fired a shot and the .38leadball punched into the hen's throat dropping the hen on the spot. However it was still twitching (spazms) it stopped a few mins later. I proceeded to dress it and fed the remains to my friends dog. I got to test my 16lbs -18lbs medium-light bands on a chicken and I got a free meal out of it.








Here's the hen, May it rest in pieces in my freezer.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job! And how did that biddy come to be roaming around free? Anywhere on this island and it would have been lunch for some furry beast long ago!

As a boy, I was once asked to use my slingshot to kill a rooster that had come from nowhere and moved in with a neighbor's flock of chickens. I chased the flock around for a while trying to get a shot. I finally saw the rooster with his head up ... nice clear shot. When I released, the bugger ducked, and I killed a hen right behind him! That was the last time my neighbor let me try ...







Your hen looks just like the one I shot, and that is what reminded me.

Enjoy your chicken dinner!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Way to go Joseph!

Excellent kill and a fine meal indeed, good work I am very proud of you ..

Nico


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKENNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You chicken lovers may appreciate this:






Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like a great dinner. I wish chickens flew around where I live.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Well I'm just being opportunistic. When I see an escapee or a hen that has wandered too far into my territory for its own good. It's dinner.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shot with slingshot


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

My mom can make some mean chicken curry.


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice shot. nice dinner. nice chicken curry that's one of my favorite dish.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like a good shot and a good dinner.


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Tasty chicken! Result! nice shooting fella!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks again guys


----------

